# Dredger; '' SISYPHUS ''



## athinai

Has anyone a photograph of the Bucket Dredger ''Sisyphus'' which spent many years on the River Liffey in Dublin., during the 50s or 60s. Any information most appreciated . Many Thanks.


----------



## treeve

picture at
http://www.waterfordcountyimages.org/exhibit/web?task=DisplayPrintableImage&enc_id=K0lA5Pg3YrHiM
info at
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=34
and
http://historical-debates.oireachtas.ie/D/0144/D.0144.195402250007.html
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Guest

http://www.dlharbour.ie/content/newsletters/2003/march/index.php


----------



## athinai

*Hello Treeve and Samuel J.*

Hi Guys,

Many Thanks for your responce, really very much appreciated, My friend ( a Land-lubber) is into Dredgers and asked me to post accordingly, I passed on the pic's. He also sends his Greatful thanks., I myself did a Delivery on the WD Seaway and the WD Medway many moons ago, ''Good Time'' on both vessels, & lots of memories. Cheers.,


----------

